

This programs author is looking for feedback, let's help him out - codebeaker
https://github.com/bogdan/diffbench

======
codebeaker
I encouraged him to work on returning EXIT_SUCCESS or EXIT_FAILURE in order to
better integrate with tools such as git-bisect (which can be used to binary-
search the history for code passing a certain condition with a successful
shell exit) - beyond that, I couldn't come up with any obvious improvements,
what do you think?

